# Cabergoline and sexual problems



## Doublewide1 (Oct 14, 2018)

What are your thoughts on this product? I recently mentioned I was having sexual problems and more than a few said to cut out the Caber. To my little brain it looks like a wonder drug.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 15, 2018)

Doublewide1 said:


> What are your thoughts on this product? I recently mentioned I was having sexual problems and more than a few said to cut out the Caber. To my little brain it looks like a wonder drug.



no, just no. what exactly have you learned from reading on this?


----------



## Jin (Oct 15, 2018)

metsfan4life said:


> no, just no. what exactly have you learned from reading on this?



It does significantly reduce males refractionary time.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 15, 2018)

Jin said:


> It does significantly reduce males refractionary time.




Right. Im the idiot on this post, Ill admit it. I swore that post said to reach out for Caber and get on it for sexual problems, not cut it out. was more or less wanting to know his initial thoughts on what reasons he had for or against getting it (now cutting it). my bad OP


----------



## Jin (Oct 15, 2018)

metsfan4life said:


> Right. Im the idiot on this post, Ill admit it. I swore that post said to reach out for Caber and get on it for sexual problems, not cut it out. was more or less wanting to know his initial thoughts on what reasons he had for or against getting it (now cutting it). my bad OP



No. Actually I misread it

Refractionary period is the time between ejacutation and when a man is ready to have sex again. Taking caber reduces that and thus some porn stars purportedly take it for that effect. 

Certainly this cannot be the be the “sexual problem” OP is having. 

Not sure what negative sexual side effects caber has. So unsure what OP is referring to.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 15, 2018)

Jin said:


> No. Actually I misread it
> 
> Refractionary period is the time between ejacutation and when a man is ready to have sex again. Taking caber reduces that and thus some porn stars purportedly take it for that effect.
> 
> ...



Yeah as far as negative sides, I dont think there really are many. As far as for "wonder drug", thats where Im wondering exactly what he is looking for. Bc the refractory period is a plus but like you said, I highly doubt thats it unless its a pre issue. But caber is $$$ so not too sure want to go that route vs some other things.


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 15, 2018)

I can't find any medical references to a drug called Cybergoline.  Even google asks me if I mean Caber.  Am I missing something here?


----------



## snake (Oct 15, 2018)

Cabergoline (Dostinex) is nothing to play with. If you have a prolactin problem, see a doctor.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 15, 2018)

snake said:


> Cabergoline (Dostinex) is nothing to play with. If you have a prolactin problem, see a doctor.




yea, dont fuk with it unless you do not have to


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 15, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> I can't find any medical references to a drug called Cybergoline.  Even google asks me if I mean Caber.  Am I missing something here?



lolz i  saw the same thing but figured it was caber and just hoped i was right.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 15, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> I can't find any medical references to a drug called Cybergoline.  Even google asks me if I mean Caber.  Am I missing something here?



It's the digital version of Cabergoline. Ye can download it from the Pirate's Bay but ye'll want to use a VPN to prevent side effects.


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 15, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> It's the digital version of Cabergoline. Ye can download it from the Pirate's Bay but ye'll want to use a VPN to prevent side effects.



And then they plug the thumb drive where?

For fuk sakes, some gains just aren’t worth it.


----------



## Doublewide1 (Oct 16, 2018)

So I’m 48. First cycle since college. Doing 16 week cycle. Without going into great detail in week 12 my libido went to zero and I can’t get it up. Right now I’m taking 600 mgs of enanthate split up twice a week. Since my problem I added 100 mgs of Proviron. I read about this Cabergoline but don’t see where it is dangerous. You are saying stay away from it if at all possible. Why? What are dangers or problems associated with it? Read this: https://www.steroid.com/Cabergoline.php

Sounds like a good resource for me.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 16, 2018)

Doublewide1 said:


> So I’m 48. First cycle since college. Doing 16 week cycle. Without going into great detail in week 12 my libido went to zero and I can’t get it up. Right now I’m taking 600 mgs of enanthate split up twice a week. Since my problem I added 100 mgs of Proviron. I read about this Cabergoline but don’t see where it is dangerous. You are saying stay away from it if at all possible. Why? What are dangers or problems associated with it? Read this: https://www.steroid.com/Cabergoline.php
> 
> Sounds like a good resource for me.



Tell about yer estrogen management plan, Mate. Caber won't help ye get it up - might help ye get it back more quickly though. 

My guess is yer E2 is high. Ye had bloods done? Feel like watching 'The Notebook' while eatin' a pint of Ben & Jerry's?


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 17, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> Tell about yer estrogen management plan, Mate. Caber won't help ye get it up - might help ye get it back more quickly though.
> 
> My guess is yer E2 is high. Ye had bloods done? Feel like watching 'The Notebook' while eatin' a pint of Ben & Jerry's?



was about to ask the same thing as didnt see anything about an AI. 600mg of Test is highly likely going to need something at least moderate.
i sweat..that has def become the most popular E2 question - the notebook reference of some sort


----------



## Doublewide1 (Oct 17, 2018)

I just started taking aaromosin at 1 mg split into two. Should I switch to Arimidex? I have not seen effects of Aromasin as I just started it


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 17, 2018)

It’s my understanding that you take a lot more Aromasin than that


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 17, 2018)

Doublewide1 said:


> I just started taking aaromosin at 1 mg split into two. Should I switch to Arimidex? I have not seen effects of Aromasin as I just started it




youre getting your drugs mixed up....adex comes in 1mg tabs bro....you sure you need to be messing with gear????...sounds like you need a lot more research..it would be better for you in the end.


----------



## Doublewide1 (Oct 17, 2018)

Typing too fast. I have a few bottles of Exemestane in 25 mg pills. I split them in two and take 12.5 per dose. Sorry that did not make sense. I have Arimidex as well. Not sure if I should take one or the other. Both? Is doseage about right.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 17, 2018)

Doublewide1 said:


> Typing too fast. I have a few bottles of Exemestane in 25 mg pills. I split them in two and take 12.5 per dose. Sorry that did not make sense. I have Arimidex as well. Not sure if I should take one or the other. Both? Is doseage about right.




Get a blood test first and foremost...you have no way to accurately dose without it...and no dont do both do one or the other. i havnt used exemestane but i think the norm is 12.5 mg every other day.


----------



## motown1002 (Oct 17, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Get a blood test first and foremost...you have no way to accurately dose without it...and no dont do both do one or the other. i havnt used exemestane but i think the norm is 12.5 mg every other day.



^^^^
This.  12.5 EOD


----------



## Doublewide1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Ok. I’m. Upping Aromasin to 12.5 eod


----------

